

First android performance analysis app for game developers - srikanthkannan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamebench.metricscollector

======
jug6ernaut
Wow this amazing. It even works (to an extent) for non games (not sure what is
the limiting factor).

So with this you can profile pretty much any applications performance. As far
as FPS it even shows what was on the screen for any given data point. I have
to imagine there is some overhead that has to be taken into consideration, but
still awesome.

Really hope some of the "Extend Features" come to happen, like thread
profiling.

~~~
th0br0
Don't get me wrong but isn't it "just" a fancy app-based interface to
systrace?

~~~
kllrnohj
Yes that's exactly what it is. That's why it requires a one-time connection to
a PC, so it can get access to adb.

Don't underestimate the usefulness of a good UI, though. But yeah, if you're
familiar with systrace then this doesn't really do much for you.

~~~
xarus
Though I don't think you can get FPS for an app with just systrace can you?

